# Guys, help me help him



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

My husbands been gone for 5 months and we're inching ever closer to his homecoming. He got ill due to stress. He has already told me he feels disconnected and I get that. 

I don't wanna add stress by being needy but I don't want to ignore him either. I have a bad habit of giving people a wide birth and they think I don't care any more.

Every day I send him an idea of something we can do together so he has something to look forward to and hopefully make him smile. Wide range from fun and sweet to sexy.

What else can I do, can't call only threw e-mail that makes the last bit of this separation smooth and gives him something to look forward to.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Keep it simple
A dicision may stress him out
If he's the kind of guy who can be happy w/ a movie rental and some pop corn along with a cute outfit that may be the way to go.
Or
You cant go wrong with going out and having a dinner and movie.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Buy him a motorcycle.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Conrad said:


> Buy him a motorcycle.


Uhm...we don't have the money and he just got one of these before he left


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Uhm...we don't have the money and he just got one of these before he left


Wow, fancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, he looks pretty hot on it lol


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Idontknownow

I wish I know now. 

I understand the pain you are having. Long distance is not easy. I had it, it drove me almost crazy. 

I admire you for being loving and patient to your husband.

If I were you, I would just tell him: Honey, I am there for you, I love you, I want you, I want you to be inside of me. I am yours. Come home and enjoy your wonderful wife whatever way you want. I am all yours!!!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Yeah, he looks pretty hot on it lol


I bet!!!

Army men are always fascinating to me. 

They are COOL!!!

Pilots are the second group of men I pay attention a lot.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

He'd like the way you think!

He's actually a Marine


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> He'd like the way you think!
> 
> He's actually a Marine


Super fancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always admire their handsome faces, bodies, and uniforms !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are soooooooooooooooo lucky!

I would like to hold a man who is from MARINE.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

How come you have everything I find fascinating!!!!!!!

Riding horses! A husband who is wearing white uniform! 

Few people I admire!

OK, I have to admit I admire you.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

You have a loving husband the same as me 

I knew him before the uniform came along. And I think your thinking of the Navy dress whites. My Mom, Dad, Grandpa and Uncle all wore those. Marines wear dress blues which I think are WAY better lol


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I made a mistake. 

I thought Marine and Navy are the same. 

BLUE IS COOL, TOO.

THEY ARE COOL.

Are you going to tire him out when he is back? I MEAN REALLY TIRE HIM OUT!!! AND HE WILL HAVE A BIG SMILE FACE ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Strong muscle! tall! handsome! protection!

WOW, FASCINATING!

YOU HAVE TO KEEP THIS MAN FOR ME!!! KEEP HIM FOREVER!!!


----------

